

DOES15 CrowdChat with Gene Kim Strikes a Chord with the DevOps Community - susapply
http://electric-cloud.com/blog/2015/07/does15-crowdchat-strikes-a-chord-with-the-devops-community/

======
jf781
Great conversation of content on this new threaded app called CrowdChat

